# mit batch e-mail versenden



## deniz_boy (5. Dezember 2008)

heyyy
wie kann ich mit einer batch datei automatisch eine e-mail versenden?
MfG Deniz


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Manchmal ist Google ganz hilfreich 
http://www.blat.net/


----------

